# Rebuilding the Depot



## WSOR (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I've been a reader of MLS for quite some time now and finally decided to sign up and post some work. I've had a bachmann white pass and yukon train set since I was little and have always stayed interested in modeling. I've been playing around with building large scale structures for a while but have decided since I mainly will be modeling in 1:29 that I should model my buildings to this scale too. I've found that it will look better compared to most model cars and won't dwarf the trains. 

My first project I plan on completing in 1:29 is a upscaled version of a HO walthers station kit I put together maybe 10 years ago. I've always liked the look of the station so I thought a large scale version would be a fun build. I originally started off building it in 1:24 because I thought it would be easy to build in the 1/2" scale for measurements. Like I said I thought the building looked too big compared to the 1:24 maisto models I have. I also didn't plan out the build so it turned out to be more of an experiment. Finally I realized the building couldn't go any farther unless I redid most of it. Thats just how it goes sometimes. Below are some pictures of the original structure and a start of the CAD drawing of the new version I'm planning.

Walthers HO Scale Station









Front of Station









Front Window, All scratch built









Interior with bachmann coach stove









Back of Station








CAD of Basic Walls and Trim









The CAD drawing is done in Autodesk Inventor. I am drawing the entire building to be built using mainly 3mm Sintra (PVC Board) which I get scraps from at work. Windows and various detailed parts I plan on casting.


----------



## WSOR (Jun 27, 2010)

Heres some updates of the CAD drawing

With Windows and doors inserted 








Sub-Roof supports added 









Sub-Roof and Platform Finished 








Perspective View


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Nice work: if you are using 3mm board add some stiffening pieces inside as it can warp, another layer of 3mm should do and if possible add it horizontally onto the vertical walls. Then add a couple of smaller bits, each side of your stiffener piece(s) to keep them in postion. 

Its nice stuff to use - I use the equivalent in the UK, and its generally 5mm thick, and it tkes paint well.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent buiding. I love your 3D work. Can you plot separate pieces? Looks great!! Be aware..plastic expands and contracts.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

This is also a small station that I have kit bashed in sever ways over the years, but alas it is manufactured by Atlas not Walthers. 

Andre


----------

